# Academy of Art University (MFA)



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Academy of Art University (MFA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 10, 2018)

The Film School Academy of Art University (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline and Class Size


----------

